# slipper elm capsule or tea?



## problemgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

better to have slipper elm as a capsule or tea? i have incomplete evacuation and severe bloat and sometimes severe pain.http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Slippery-Elm-Powder-4-oz-113-g/788 ?thanks


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

capsules works good for me ( but dont need it anymore now) but i have not tried tea, tastes strange i imagine? try it if you are curious..


----------

